# Pagani design PD-1651



## millsy258 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi, I have a PD-1651 incoming. Are there any owners here and if so has anyone trusted it to swim with?

Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Is that the new 40mm model? If so, I understood they were fairly new to the market.


----------



## millsy258 (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes the new one. The yacht master / seadweller cross.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks. Let us know once you get it, they've had the 43mm for a while but this one at 40mm is far more attractive to me. Good luck.


----------



## Davostac (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m really interested in finding out too. I’ve narrowed down my search for a beater to this or a Duro, and I’d rather have an auto with sapphire.


----------



## BoatsLaa (Apr 5, 2020)

....


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

I received my delivery a few days ago. I'm quite happy with the watch. I ordered the bracelet model, and the bracelet has some issue with it. if you wiggle the end link it somehow gets the spring bar to remove. I saw the milling on the end link was rough one one side, so I wonder if the endlink is catching the springbar and retracting it. I think it's a common problem. As soon as I showed them the video, they said they'll post me a new bracelet.

I don't have a black nato, but decided to have some fun with a bit of colour and feel that this red/cream nato looks good with the watch. I wouldn't have thought these colour combo would go blue black dial, grey bezel with red/cream nato. Tell me if you agree/disagree.

I like the watch, I got it on sale for $75. The cons for me is the bezel edge is sharp, at some point I will take the bezel and insert off and polish it down with a dremel.

The blue on the dial isn't as blue as I'd like. Indoor - it's pretty much all black. You only see the blue outdoors.


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

The insert is more charcoal/grey than black. which IMHO isn't ideal. It would have been better if it was true black.


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

To answer OPs question. No I just got it and because of lockdown I wouldn't really be able to go out anywhere to take it in the water.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing - what is the actual diameter of the watch you received as there has been some confusion online about that dimension?


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

i'll measure it tomorrow, but it looks 40mm to me.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

TigerUK said:


> i'll measure it tomorrow, but it looks 40mm to me.


Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

It's 40mm


----------



## millsy258 (Feb 14, 2018)

Finally it's come. Took it straight off the bracelet and onto a eulit perlon!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

millsy258 said:


> Finally it's come. Took it straight off the bracelet and onto a eulit perlon!


That looks pretty nice! Ordered mine the day before yesterday, how long did it take to get to you?

What's the bezel like? Back play? Misalignment?

Anything wrong with the bracelet?

Does the cyclops distort the date a lot?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## millsy258 (Feb 14, 2018)

It took just over a week, that included it being held at customs and having to pay a release fee also. Bracelet feels ok, but I don't think the shiny middle links suit the bezel insert. Bezel has got better using it however it's not as good as my orients / skx. Once clicked very little back play though


----------



## millsy258 (Feb 14, 2018)

Couple of videos here. I'm in the UK also so the shipping times are UK.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

TigerUK said:


> View attachment 15056937
> 
> 
> View attachment 15056941
> ...


That nato goes really well with it! Nice bit of contrast!

Are you based in the uk? If so how did it take for you? Was it held at customs?

I've seen a review where they mentioned the matte part of the bezel insert picks up scratches very easily, have you noticed this in yours?

Seems odd, as ceramic is supposed to be hard and therefore scratch resistant(?)

The ceramic bezel insert on my SteelDive SKX homage is not showing any mark for example despite being abused at work (until before this lockdown obviously)

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## millsy258 (Feb 14, 2018)

I can answer the customs question as I'm in the UK. Mine was held and cost 11.23 to release as it comes via royal mail.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

millsy258 said:


> I can answer the customs question as I'm in the UK. Mine was held and cost 11.23 to release as it comes via royal mail.


May I ask you how did you get notified it was held at customs and how did you pay to release it?

Is the seller going to refund the extra cost?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## millsy258 (Feb 14, 2018)

You get a card posted by your postman/women. You then follow the instructions online and once paid they then deliver.


----------



## millsy258 (Feb 14, 2018)

And no the seller doesn't repay you however if you like the look of the watch you would pay 250 for it.


----------



## JCahs (Dec 21, 2019)

It's on Amazon UK under a different name as well (Bersigar) for just under 120 pounds and fulfilled by Amazon so you shouldn't have to worry about customs etc...

According to Grimwood Watch Modding on Youtube it accepts SKX bezel inserts and also NH35 hands and dials so I reckon I'm gonna pick up one of these to be my first attempt at a mod

Sorry, I can't post links yet


----------



## COPPER57 (May 6, 2020)

Hi guys, 
I'm buying my pd1651 today with hopes of being able to give it an SKX mod, will let you guys know how this goes


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

Heithel said:


> That nato goes really well with it! Nice bit of contrast!
> 
> Are you based in the uk? If so how did it take for you? Was it held at customs?
> 
> ...


I got the watch on impulse, the bezel insert looks plasticy and cheap to me. Some point down the like I will probably put a regular diver bezel on it. On bright sunny nice days the watch looks very good and the insert looks good. But indoors the insert looks cheap and plastic to me.

Not held in customs and I think the mark it as gift or <£15. I would have thought the policy would be consistent, so not sure why some are being charged customs and others not.

I got this in offer and it was cheap. I think all in it was £56-£58 for me. I'm not going to nitpick at things at that price.

I had to ask them to resend me a new case as the lug holes were not deep enough, incidently the cyclops on the first case was ..... The new one they sent fixed the lug issues and the magnification is ridiculously good.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Does any of you have the bezel slipping clockwise on this guy?


Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

So yeah this Pagani Design PD-1651 is basically like the Yachtmaster and Deepsea Sea-Dweller had an underdeveloped baby who didn't grow past the Submariner 40mm, but hell, you can also see it just as a Submariner with a Deepsea Sea-Dweller dial and a Yachtmaster bezel insert. On top of this Pagani decided to call it Explorer. When you own this it's like you have four Rolexes in one. It's a meal deal!

I decided to call it James, because It's a James Cameron-ish dial and I put it on a James Bond-Ish nato (and in italian the word watch is male).

Nothing wrong with the bracelet I actually really like it, but I decided to use it on a Cadisen Conquest homage because that watch looks sweet on a bracelet.

Some people complained about the bezel action and I can confirm it's quite poor and it even started slipping clockwise, but I managed to fix it. 
If you decide to dive in and try to make it better learn from my mistake:

Everywhere online they show that to take off the bezel you have to pry it off with a blade between the case and the bezel. I tried and the thing just does not come off. Luckily I protected the case and I didn't damage it (I ended up with a nice big cut on my left index finger though).

To take the bezel off this thing, you have to remove the bezel insert first, peel off the polygonal bezel spring retainer that you see poking out from under the bezel (like I saw online on some Invicta divers), and then the actual bezel just comes off.

The clicking is achieved by a little pin that's sitting on a little spring in a hole in the case at around 4 o'clock (similar system to a click ball just with a pin instead). I found that flipping this pin upside down (it's symmetric as far as I could see) and tightening the angles of the polygonal bezel spring retainer a little (just bending them gently inward) made the bezel much more solid, firm in position, and the clicking is much crisper, no backplay at all and most importantly no clockwise slippage anymore.

Just make sure that when you put it back together the polygonal bezel spring retainer is fully in place in the groove around the crystal (it's a little tricky and you've gotta really push it down but totally doable) and it'll keep the bezel down firmly attached and close to the case.

I'm thinking that probably these watches are assembled in a rush in the factory with little QC and maybe they installed the pin upside down, or they didn't sit the polygonal bezel spring retainer fully in position. Hence why some people complain about the bezel and some other don't. Who knows, it's fixable anyway and it's much better now, weird clicking system though!

Now I just need to wait for my finger to heal let me know if you want a pic of that too

I hope this will be helpful for someone!

Here's some pics (of the watch, not of my finger). 






















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## JCahs (Dec 21, 2019)

Got mine in the other day, changed the bracelet to a strap and swapped the insert...next up, hands and dial (just not sure what dial yet)


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

I just sold mine. In most regards it's fantastic value for money, and looks great. However, although I could live with a poor lume, I just couldn't bare the floppy bezel. I only wore it the once, and sold it without losing money.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Heithel said:


> So yeah this Pagani Design PD-1651 is basically like the Yachtmaster and Deepsea Sea-Dweller had an underdeveloped baby who didn't grow past the Submariner 40mm, but hell, you can also see it just as a Submariner with a Deepsea Sea-Dweller dial and a Yachtmaster bezel insert. On top of this Pagani decided to call it Explorer. When you own this it's like you have four Rolexes in one. It's a meal deal!
> 
> I decided to call it James, because It's a James Cameron-ish dial and I put it on a James Bond-Ish nato (and in italian the word watch is male).
> 
> ...


I would love to watch a video of that.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

INAMINUTE said:


> I would love to watch a video of that.


Yeah a video would be helpful but I was too pissed off with it to take one and also I wasn't really sure of what I was doing until I was done ahahah!

No way I'm opening it again sorry 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JCahs said:


> Got mine in the other day, changed the bracelet to a strap and swapped the insert...next up, hands and dial (just not sure what dial yet)


Handsome !
The watch is nice too. 

Seriously, WHAT insert is that?
Who sells them?


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

JCahs said:


> Got mine in the other day, changed the bracelet to a strap and swapped the insert...next up, hands and dial (just not sure what dial yet)


That is definitely a great looking insert, I would also like to know where you got it.


----------



## JCahs (Dec 21, 2019)

I got it from johnnywatch on eBay









FLAT Stainless Steel SKX007 SRPD Bezel Insert - SKX007 SKX011 and more | eBay


New SRPD Collection. ALL SKX007 variants with standard OEM bezel or our CT202CE or 202RX bezels – SKX007 SKX009 SKX011 SKX171 SKX173 SKX175 SKX401K SKXA35. 5 Sports collection – SRPD55K3, SRPD57K1, SRPD59K1, SRPD55K1, SRPD55K3, SRPD57K1, SRPD59K1, SRPD61K1, SRPD63K1, SRPD65K1, and SRPD65K4.



www.ebay.co.uk





There's also seikomods.com (CrystalTimes UK branch I'm sure)


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

JCahs said:


> I got it from johnnywatch on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! So it sounds like a SKX007 flat bezel should fit the PD-1651 then. That opens up a lot of options.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Fantastic! So it sounds like a SKX007 flat bezel should fit the PD-1651 then. That opens up a lot of options.


Can we confidently deduce that ALL SKX007 parts will fit the PD?
And is the PD running on NH35?

If yes to all, this would be amazing.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Can we confidently deduce that ALL SKX007 parts will fit the PD?
> And is the PD running on NH35?
> 
> If yes to all, this would be amazing.


It is running an NH35A, I don't know enough about SKX007's to know if there is a difference between sloped and flat bezel types though. If they all fit, that would be pretty great. (No idea if all parts in general fit though).

If we find out the SKX007 bezels fit, there are definitely some I have my eye on already. But I haven't dug in at all on how bezels attach yet.

That would also mean the SKX007 bezel inserts all fit Invicta 8926 Murphy's bezels then too I think since there is a sloped SKX007 bezel insert that fits it as well. (Or at least someone has successfully mounted one)


----------



## JCahs (Dec 21, 2019)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Fantastic! So it sounds like a SKX007 flat bezel should fit the PD-1651 then. That opens up a lot of options.


Actually a sloped bezel insert would work better - there is a gap with the flat insert between the insert and the crystal, I don't mind it at all but I imagine a lot of people will.

There's a video here that goes through what fits and what doesn't -


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

JCahs said:


> Actually a sloped bezel insert would work better - there is a gap with the flat insert between the insert and the crystal, I don't mind it at all but I imagine a lot of people will.
> 
> There's a video here that goes through what fits and what doesn't -


Good to know. I'll check that out thanks!


----------



## alvaropinto (Apr 30, 2008)

millsy258 said:


> Hi, I have a PD-1651 incoming. Are there any owners here and if so has anyone trusted it to swim with?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Andy


Hi there,
I'm also waiting for one I just bought from Ali-express. I always liked the 43mm model for it's outrageous specs but the size kept from buying it in first place. The 1651 model has similar features along with the horse powered Seiko movement but with some drawbacks such as the bezel and SS bracelet (the nato strap appears to be rubish). This being said, the only thing to do is to wait for it to arrive and see with my own eyes!


----------



## dbvolante (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi guys, do you know if the model with the silver bezel has a ceramic bezel as well? Thank you


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice watch.


----------



## bc308 (Sep 22, 2020)

Just got mine. Bezel action was pretty rough out of the box and there is quite a bit of backplay. Cyclops was a little off. Thread on one of the screw links is in pretty bad shape. There are a couple of stiff links as well. Lume is awful. That said, I bought this to mod into a gilt dial Black Bay so I wasn't going to use half these parts anyways and at a glance, it sure looks like the real deal and you could totally wear this as is and still be happy considering the price. Bezel is as I understand similar to the Invicta's which can be disassembled and adjusted by bending the click spring. Crown action is very good. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

bc308 said:


> Just got mine. Bezel action was pretty rough out of the box and there is quite a bit of backplay. Cyclops was a little off. Thread on one of the screw links is in pretty bad shape. There are a couple of stiff links as well. Lume is awful. That said, I bought this to mod into a gilt dial Black Bay so I wasn't going to use half these parts anyways and at a glance, it sure looks like the real deal and you could totally wear this as is and still be happy considering the price. Bezel is as I understand similar to the Invicta's which can be disassembled and adjusted by bending the click spring. Crown action is very good. Just my 2 cents


Bezel action can be adjusted through the retaining poligonal wire by making the angles of the wire tighter. 
The clicks happens through a spring loaded pin which is around 4 o'clock.

VERY IMPORTANT: the bezel comes off taking off the insert, and peeling off the retaining wire. DO NOT try to pry the bezel off as you would normally do because it won't come off. 
I paid this mistake with a nice scar on my left pointer finger because I'm dumb.

Hope that helps!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

Heithel said:


> Bezel action can be adjusted through the retaining poligonal wire by making the angles of the wire tighter.
> The clicks happens through a spring loaded pin which is around 4 o'clock.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT: the bezel comes off taking off the insert, and peeling off the retaining wire. DO NOT try to pry the bezel off as you would normally do because it won't come off.
> ...


I should have read this before attempting my insert change. I stupidly tried to remove the bezel before doing insert swap, in the process put a really deep gouge in the case. So now looking to procure a new case (with standard click ring bezel) to transfer over to. I see them on aliexpress for £30 - I just need to make sure they are the proper type of bezel, not these rubbish retainer wire types.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

TigerUK said:


> I should have read this before attempting my insert change. I stupidly tried to remove the bezel before doing insert swap, in the process put a really deep gouge in the case. So now looking to procure a new case (with standard click ring bezel) to transfer over to. I see them on aliexpress for £30 - I just need to make sure they are the proper type of bezel, not these rubbish retainer wire types.


To be honest with you it's so counterintuitive that I'm not surprised you fell into the same trap.

I just don't get why they would build it that way but oh well. I have a permanent reminder of that on my finger


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

Heithel said:


> To be honest with you it's so counterintuitive that I'm not surprised you fell into the same trap.
> 
> I just don't get why they would build it that way but oh well. I have a permanent reminder of that on my finger


Hey ho, better to make the mistake on this cheap watch than a priceless discontinued watch. I ordered a bubble cystral submariner style case for NH35. Hopefully look better,.


----------



## Matteo462x (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey, I have the same problem, my bezel fell apart after 20 days, at work, so I have lost one bit, but dont know which part it is. So any ideas and recomendations are welcome.

As you can see on the picture, I have bezel, octa spring and small pin (from 4o clock) which is in bag.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Matteo462x said:


> As you can see on the picture, I have bezel, octa spring and small pin (from 4o clock) which is in bag.


Looks like all you're missing is the tiny spring that supports the click pin


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Matteo462x said:


> Hey, I have the same problem, my bezel fell apart after 20 days, at work, so I have lost one bit, but dont know which part it is. So any ideas and recomendations are welcome.
> 
> As you can see on the picture, I have bezel, octa spring and small pin (from 4o clock) which is in bag.
> View attachment 15737921





Chascomm said:


> Looks like all you're missing is the tiny spring that supports the click pin


That's right the little spring is missing. Without it, it'll be impossible for the bezel to click.

If I were you I'd tighten the angles of that octa retaining wire, to make the rotation a bit stiffer so it won't turn accidentally, and make it become a bidirectional friction bezel.

The clicks have always been awful on this model anyway 

Buona fortuna e facci sapere come va!


----------



## Matteo462x (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi! Thanks for the answers! Where can I get that spring? Is this thing universal or I need specific one?

The thing is. Seller stopped responding to my messages. Watch is one month old, reclamation is possible, seller would like to send me new watch but I need to send him broken one to china (42euros from eu to china) He dont want to sell or send me replacement parts.

Watch was bought from eu warehouse (Poland)

I did superglue bezel for now, but the whole experiance is bit meh at the moment.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Modded it just a little


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

And modded it again 









To homage this









Using this dial


----------

